# Does Arimidex prevent Tren Gyno ?



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I was using Arimidex throughout my Test cycle, 0.5mg every 2 or 3 days was fine. Nipples weren't sore at all.

But since adding in Tri-Tren 150 @ 210mg/week I've constantly had the sore hard feeling behind my left nipple. I upped the Adex to 0.5mg every day and it won't change.

Is this because of the prolactin sides from Tren and its not caused by estrogen ?

im considering just dropping the Tren to save my nipple before I end up developing tissue behind it.

Can anyone offer advice ?

if I stop the Tren, the long esters will still be present so it won't return to normal right away.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get vitamin.B6 from zipvit . Run it at 1g a day split up 4x dose throughout, will lower prolactin. Through personal experience prolactin induced gyno will NOT reverse until you drop tren no matter what you take


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

It could well be prolactin related if your 100% about your adex being genuine,

you could always look at adding in a dopamine agonist like cabergoline to help control this, although can be very pricey


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

BBaddict said:


> It could well be prolactin related if your 100% about your adex being genuine,
> 
> you could always look at adding in a dopamine agonist like cabergoline to help control this, although can be very pricey


Wont do ****all once it's reared it's tren head, I battle gyno every cycle quite familiar with it, he needs to drop tren sort it, and then run with a higher AI as his estrogen was high enough to raise prolactin


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> Wont do ****all once it's reared it's tren head, I battle gyno every cycle quite familiar with it, he needs to drop tren sort it, and then run with a higher AI as his estrogen was high enough to raise prolactin


I see, so do you not think caber is worth running with any compound that can cause prolactin issues?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

BBaddict said:


> I see, so do you not think caber is worth running with any compound that can cause prolactin issues?


Vit b6 does what caber does at a fraction of the price, prolactin raises with estrogen, 0.5mg ED adex was enough to control his estrogen gyno, but not progesterone gyno.. I'd re run with 1mg ED and vitb6 or caber. I'd just drop tren, go to a cruise test dose, sort it all out get his dosages right then jump back on the good stuff


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel like since I've upped my Adex to ED I've stopped making much gains, and my raging sex drive has dropped down. I've been eating shed loads of calories, I've gained a stone from the first 6 weeks, and in the last 3-4 weeks I'm still the same weight. Upped the calories too but not getting bigger, just more belly fat.

So tbh, upping my Adex even further seems like a bad idea.

I'll try to get some Vitamin B6 and give it a go.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> I feel like since I've upped my Adex to ED I've stopped making much gains, and my raging sex drive has dropped down. I've been eating shed loads of calories, I've gained a stone from the first 6 weeks, and in the last 3-4 weeks I'm still the same weight. Upped the calories too but not getting bigger, just more belly fat.
> 
> So tbh, upping my Adex even further seems like a bad idea.
> 
> I'll try to get some Vitamin B6 and give it a go.


Thats because you gained a stone some of water.. All lower estrogen will do is reduce water, not skeletal muscle gains I've found, youl now be converting more of that stone to muscle...do you not look better in the mirror?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Thats because you gained a stone some of water.. All lower estrogen will do is reduce water, not skeletal muscle gains I've found, youl now be converting more of that stone to muscle...do you not look better in the mirror?


Some days I look good, but other days I look fat, don't now if its just occasional bloat due to whatever I've eaten.

But I think it's just the thing where everyone see's their self lookin crap all the time. And can never notice their own gains.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

As been previously said, it could be prolactin rather gyno. In that case cabergoline might ba an option.

Sure it's not in your head though?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> Some days I look good, but other days I look fat, don't now if its just occasional bloat due to whatever I've eaten.
> 
> But I think it's just the thing where everyone see's their self lookin crap all the time. And can never notice their own gains.


Stab in the dark some of the carbs you eaten are bloating you.

Here's to put estrogen in respective . Everyone's different, I still get gyno from 2mg Adex ED I need letro ED


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> As been previously said, it could be prolactin rather gyno. In that case cabergoline might ba an option.
> 
> Sure it's not in your head though?


Naa, I know when it's there, I've had it on 2 oral cycles, and now on my first test/tren cycle.

The test wasn't giving me Gyno, maybe got a slight itch on my nipples, and a wee bit puffy until I added in Adex at 0.5mg E3D

But since the Tren it's constantly sore behind the left one, right is perfect. But increased Adex isn't helping, I've since read about prolactin and progesterone so I know that I should use caber. Just don't know much about it, and I only have about 3 weeks left of Tren before going back to just Test for the last few weeks.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

It's progesterone gyno for sure mate, but you let it come by lettin your estrogen raise too high, if you had vit b6/caber qt the same time it wouldn't of struck but now eitherfinish the tren or cut it short it upto u


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Only estrogen causes gyno, you have failed to control this, that's the problem here, there is no such thing as progesterone or prolactin gyno, prolactin causes lactation but you already have gyno from estrogen if this occurs

Trouble is, over doing the adex to prevent gyno can limit gains and cause libido problems etc etc...

You could try what I do, stick to your low dose of adex and run 20mg nolva a day


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Only estrogen causes gyno, you have failed to control this, that's the problem here, there is no such thing as progesterone or prolactin gyno, prolactin causes lactation but you already have gyno from estrogen if this occurs
> 
> Trouble is, over doing the adex to prevent gyno can limit gains and cause libido problems etc etc...
> 
> You could try what I do, stick to your low dose of adex and run 20mg nolva a day


Do NOT take a nolva now though, you'd need to clear tren sort it out then restart With this method , last cycle I popped a nolva after tren induced gyno whilst on 2mg adex everyday and bam, overnight grew a full on ****ing water melon on my left tit


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Do NOT take a nolva now though, you'd need to clear tren sort it out then restart With this method , last cycle I popped a nolva after tren induced gyno whilst on 2mg adex everyday and bam, overnight grew a full on ****ing water melon on my left tit


I take nolva with tren, what's your theory behind nolva causing it? Please don't use that old myth ''Nolva can't be run deca or tren!''


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I take nolva with tren, what's your theory behind nolva causing it? Please don't use that old myth ''Nolva can't be run deca or tren!''


I don't need a theory....I had proof... A bra

You take nolva before having a flare up from a 19nor

Dare you drop nova wait for a flare up and then add it back in..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I don't need a theory....I had proof... A bra
> 
> You take nolva before having a flare up from a 19nor
> 
> Dare you drop nova wait for a flare up and then add it back in..


Lol. I've done it before mate, you don't just grow a pair over night!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm on 500mg tren ace and 600mg test with 20mg nolva and 1mg adex 5 weeks now. I could lower the adex, but I feel like it keeps my skin clear and water retention down. Besides gains are great. Nips are fine & I'm gyno prone. Libido is good too. So +1 for nolva.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol. I've done it before mate, you don't just grow a pair over night!


Either a coincidence or another case for one thing right or one person might not be for another , but literally I did overnight. A very ****in painful pair too


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Either a coincidence or another case for one thing right or one person might not be for another , but literally I did overnight. A very ****in painful pair too


I think your case is an extreme one, I mean how many people do you know that need the amount of adex or letro that you do?

There is certainly no issue running nolva with 19nor steroids for me and many others...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I think your case is an extreme one, I mean how many people do you know that need the amount of adex or letro that you do?
> 
> There is certainly no issue running nolva with 19nor steroids for me and many others...


Yes I'm one unlucky man when it comes to estrogen. Knew it when I grew some tits in puberty


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I think your case is an extreme one, I mean how many people do you know that need the amount of adex or letro that you do?
> 
> There is certainly no issue running nolva with 19nor steroids for me and many others...


And either way made my greatest gains so far from a 1.25 letro ed course test tren mast with skiploading ... Silver lining and so on


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

OP - add to the curiosity surrounding nolva and 19norr, add it in. See how it goes haha, it's gotta go better than me!


----------

